# [SOLVED]openvpn startup problem via /etc/init.d/openvpn.foo

## yee

I have a working configuration file /etc/openvpn/foo.conf

If I start the vpn with openvpn foo.conf (from the /etc/openvpn directory), the vpn starts up and the routing table is set correctly.  All is well.

I also have  /etc/init.d/openvpn.foo which is a sym-link to /etc/init.d/openvpn

If I try to start the service /etc/init.d/openvpn.foo start, the vpn does NOT start.  It would appear that the routing table is set correctly but the vpn connection itself never starts.  The error message is 

WARNING: openvpn.foo has started, but is inactive

What am I doing wrong?  Unfortunately, the documentation for this is rather sparse.

Thanks.

Conway Yee

Solution:

The error message is spurious!  When starting up via "openvpn foo.conf", the script take a bit of time to complete.

Starting via /etc/init.d/openvpn.foo is almost instantaneous.  If an attempt is made to access the vpn immediately, it fails.  If a bit of time is given to complete the connection, the vpn works as advertised.

----------

